# Meet Elvis



## DanaLachney (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok so as some of you already know last week we went into Petsmart looking for a guinea pig but they didn't have any so we got gerbils instead. Well today we went back and found this guy buy my daughter had to choose and of course picked the guinea pig over the gerbils lol so here he is. This is Elvis! 




Going tomorrow to get his big cage too


----------



## CLMoss (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful! Do you want a couple of parrots??? LOL, just kidding.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## DanaLachney (Apr 2, 2012)

CLMoss said:


> Wow! Beautiful! Do you want a couple of parrots??? LOL, just kidding.



Sure lol


----------



## DanaLachney (Apr 4, 2012)

Here's the new guy. His name is Gizmo


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 5, 2012)

I love little rodents.  They are so cute.


----------

